# Latest PETA Billboard Ad



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

So what do you think ???? Anybody here thinking of going vegan now ????


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So, we're supposed to eat dogs now for Thanksgiving?

Ok more drumsticks, yum :bigsmile:


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, nope. I love my meat. But those who want to be vegan are welcome to it. Leaves more for me


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I think that's one of the dumbest ads I've ever seen.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Some cultures eat dog so what the heck lets give it a try. How bad could it be really.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

sunshine_1965 said:


> Some cultures eat dog so what the heck lets give it a try. How bad could it be really.


Ask President Obama how it tasted!


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I wish I could go vegan but I can't bring myself to not eat meat..too yummy..
The ad is messed up though. There is a difference between a dog and a turkey. If not, why don't we just eat each other for thanksgiving then..it's still meat.
I am against animal abuse, but I don't support PETA. They're like a hypocritical cult.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I think it's good to have activists.

I think the majority of humans (I include myself) in this culture are hypocrites. We'll eat meat as long as someone else does the killing. 

Many animals are tortured before being slaughtered. It's fine and dandy to be against animal abuse while we live in our ivory towers. The fact is that PETA brings this to our attention.

We don't have to slaughter baby seals or trap other animals in this day and age to get their fur. Synthetic materials can provide warmth just as well.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I eat meat, and I do the killing myself... I am a hunter and a fisherman. I also buy meat at the grocery store... If god didn't want me to eat animals, he wouldn't have made them so delicious 
PETA = People Eating Tastey Animals lol

I would agree with you, but then we would both be wrong...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> So, we're supposed to eat dogs now for Thanksgiving?
> 
> Ok more drumsticks, yum :bigsmile:


No silly. We are supposed to eat turkey-dogs...... LOL !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe a healthy balance of both is good. I totally agree with the hypocritical comment, its very true. I say to each their own.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes we are all hypocrites but there's a difference when a hypocrite tries to convert other people. PETA is not as angelic as many people think. They have killed thousands of animals too. They raid and burn down research facilities who test on mice and say it's wrong. So no PETA member has used drugs which have been developed with the help of animal testing? It's great that there are people who care about animals, I do too, but PETA is too extreme. PETA is against having pets, yet PETA members own pets themselves. Like what? PETA helps many animals but just because you help animals doesn't mean you believe in PETA. You can love animals even if you are carnivorous, you can hate animals even if you're a vegetarian. PETA would not support this hobby and the catch and release of the 1000lb sturgeon was an act of animal cruelty by their standards.

Sorry for the rant but I love animals so when I was little I thought PETA was awesome..not so much now.
I think that billboard is a horrible way to educate children.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

PETA or no the world needs activists. Has anyone ever read "The Silent Spring?" I don't know about now but there was a time when the San Francisco brine shrimp were contaminated with DDT. I can site many more examples. I eat meat but I tried to kill a chicken but I couldn't. I could kill in self defense and I'm certainly not a pacifist. PETA is not touching a raw nerve,


----------

